# Officer Eric Kelly



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Officer Eric Kelly 
*Pittsburgh Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Saturday, April 4, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 14 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, April 4, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* In Custody
Officer Eric Kelly was shot and killed as he attempted to assist Officer Stephen Mayhle and Officer Paul Sciullo III who had just been shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call.

Officer Mayhle and Officer Sciullo were ambushed when the responded to a Stanton Heights home at about 7 am. Officer Kelly responded to the scene while on his way home after finishing his shift and was killed while attempting to assist his fallen colleagues.

After shooting the officers, the 23-year-old male and the police were involved in a four hour standoff outside the home during which two more officers were injured. The suspect who was armed with an AK-47 and a .22-caliber rifle, fired about 100 rounds during the standoff. He was taken into custody after surrendering and has been charged with three counts of aggravated homicide and assault.

Officer Kelly was a member of the Pittsburgh Police Department for fourteen years.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Officer Stephen Mayhle
Pittsburgh Police Department, PA
EOW: Saturday, April 4, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Officer Paul Sciullo III
Pittsburgh Police Department, PA
EOW: Saturday, April 4, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Pittsburgh Police Department
1203 Western Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15233

Phone: (412) 323-7800

_*Please contact the Pittsburgh Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Kelley


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace Officer Kelley


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Kelley


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

God bless his soul. R.I.P.


----------

